# Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!



## Dark Hunter (21. November 2008)

*Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Hallo liebe PCGHX-Community,
ich arbeite nun seit rund 2 Monaten an einer neuen Clanpage. Bisher habe ich nur einen halbfertigen Entwurf.
Nicht wundern, dass ich schon so lange daran arbeite, ich lasse mir halt Zeit. 
Nun brauche ich Verbesserungsvorschläge und generell Vorschläge wie ich weiterarbeiten könnte. Denn leider bin ich derzeit nicht 
gerade kreativ und mir fällt nur ungefähr alle zwei Wochen etwas ein.
Den Entwurf findet ihr im Anhang

MfG Dark Hunter


----------



## exa (21. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

naja... ein ordentliches logo oben in den graubereich, und dann das ganze mit leben füllen, dann ist das doch schon was!!!


----------



## Dark Hunter (21. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



exa schrieb:


> naja... ein ordentliches logo oben in den graubereich, und dann das ganze mit leben füllen, dann ist das doch schon was!!!


Natürlich, nur fehlt mir im unteren Bereich irgendwie ein bisschen Struktur.
Genau da weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## exa (21. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

wie jetz stuktur???

ich mein in die mitte kommen die news, die immer fortlaufen, und links dann wer ist online, statistiken, server usw...

ich finde eine seite braucht nicht unbedingt einen unteren abschluss...


----------



## Dark Hunter (21. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Na, denn will ich das mal füllen, möglicherweise reicht es ja tatsächlich schon. Danke schonmal für den Tipp!

Edith:
Ich habe jetzt Beispiele gemacht, mit Leben gefüllt wie du es nennst, exa


----------



## Akkuschrauber (22. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Sieht doch gut aus!! Jetzt noch nen Banner!


----------



## Dark Hunter (22. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Danke! Den Header werde ich vorerst nicht machen, da unser neuer Clanname noch nicht feststeht und somit auch noch kein Logo existiert. Der Name wird aber wohl Team NRG sein, steht aber wie gesagt noch nicht ganz sicher.
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mal ranmachen und ein Logo entwerfen! Wenn ich das gemacht hab, werde ich euch natürlich das Ergebnis präsentieren.

MfG Dark Hunter


----------



## exa (22. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

darf ich fragen mit welcher software du gearbeitet hast???

ich nehme mal an das du nicht alles per hand zu fuß getippt hast...


----------



## Dark Hunter (22. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



exa schrieb:


> darf ich fragen mit welcher software du gearbeitet hast???
> 
> ich nehme mal an das du nicht alles per hand zu fuß getippt hast...


Für die Grafiken habe ich Photoshop verwendet, ist alles eigene Arbeit(abgesehen von den Bildern bei der Squad-Übersicht). Den Newstext hab ich mir auf || Blindtext-Generator | Lorem ipsum für Webdesigner || generieren lassen. 
Wenn du weitere Infos möchtest, einfach schreiben!


----------



## gdfan (22. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Akkuschrauber (22. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Darf ich fragen was für Spiele ihr spielen wollt.? Wäre interessiert.


----------



## Dark Hunter (23. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was für Spiele ihr spielen wollt.? Wäre interessiert.


Wir sind eigentlich ein Xbox-Clan, vielleicht kommen demnächst noch PC-Squads dazu. Aktuell haben wir zwei Halo 3 Squads und einen CoD 4 Squad, Guitar Hero World Tour und GoW2 (darf man das hier eigentlich erwähnen?) werden vielleicht folgen. Da der Clan aber fast vollständig umstrukturiert werden soll, kann sich noch viel ändern. 
Meine Frage an dich: Was für eine Art von Interesse ist das?
Wolltest du einfach nur wissen, was wir spielen, oder meinst du Interesse am Beitritt?

@gdfan
Danke 
Edith: Das ist doch schonmal ein guter Hinweis!


----------



## gdfan (23. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Vllt würde ich aber noch etwas mehr Farbe ins SPiel bringen


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Find ich aber auch, ein Link zu der Seite wär vielleicht mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (25. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Hätte jetzt aufen ersten schlag gedacht das es eine CS Clan Hompage wird, aber ich hab mich wohl geirrt. Aufjedenfall sieht sie ganz Passabel aus, leider jedoch teilweise wie eine fast komplett fertige Hompage von einem ForFree anbieter, der das mit Werbung Finanziert. 

Justin


----------



## Dark Hunter (25. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

@ Kays
Die Seite existiert noch nicht, sie ist nur ein Entwurf!

@ JustinT
Meinst du diese kostenlosen Templates?
Nun ja, es wird im Prinzip nur ein Template, ich werde als CMS DZCP verwenden, da es mir am meisten zusagt. Der Unterschied zu gewöhnlichen "Free Templates" wird sein, dass zumindest das Template selbst nicht aus Tabellen bestehen wird, sondern CSS valide sein soll.
Außerdem werde ich versuchen, möglichst wenige Grafiken einzusetzen und diese sollen auch möglichst klein sein (wenn man DSL light hat, weiß man das zu schätzen  ).

Aber wie gesagt, es ist bisher nur ein Entwurf, der weiter verändert werden soll. Ich habe auch gerade wieder etwas geändert.


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



Dark Hunter schrieb:


> @ Kays
> Die Seite existiert noch nicht, sie ist nur ein Entwurf!



Ah ok, Also mir gefällt es bis jetzt richtig gut was du da auf die Beine gestellt hast


----------



## Dark Hunter (25. November 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



kays schrieb:


> Ah ok, Also mir gefällt es bis jetzt richtig gut was du da auf die Beine gestellt hast


Danke


----------



## Dark Hunter (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

So, ich hoffe, es ist in Ordnung, dass es jetzt ein Doppeltpost wird!
Ich hab ein kleines bisschen was verändert, nur das Fehlen der Loginleiste dürfte wirlich auffallen! Außerdem würde ich gerne noch mehr Meinungen hören, z.B. auch Tips, wie ich das Problem mit der fehlenden Farbe lösen kann. Denn da komm' ich leider nicht weiter... 

MfG Dark Hunter


----------



## c0re (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Es wirkt sehr übersichtlich und klar strukturiert. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist der Farbstil.


CORE


----------



## HeNrY (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Ist schön schlicht, Farbe passt eigentlich auch, ich würde aber die Umrandung der Schrift auf 1px beschränken.
Dann "Bisher kein Sponsor!" und "Bisher kein Partner!" auf einen "Button" reduzieren, dann sieht sowas immer besser aus


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



Dark Hunter schrieb:


> @ Kays
> Die Seite existiert noch nicht, sie ist nur ein Entwurf!
> 
> @ JustinT
> ...



Ich würd vileicht den Hintergrud also, den Header von Last Wars statt grau in grau/blau ändern so eine selbst gemischte farbe.



> Gefällt mir sehr gut! Es wirkt sehr übersichtlich und klar strukturiert. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist der Farbstil.
> 
> 
> CORE



Top Antwort hat dem Thread ersteller sicherlich geholfen!


----------



## willy (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

ich hasse diese 0815 clanpages


----------



## Dark Hunter (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

@HeNrY
Danke, ich werde mir mal anschauen, wie es mit weniger Umrandung aussieht. Mit Buttons meinst du, dass die einfach kleiner sein sollen bzw. eine bestimmte Form haben sollen, oder dass alle zusammen zu einem vereint werden sollen? Kann mir gerade nicht direkt etwas darunter vorstellen. 

@JustinT
Auch das werde ich mir mal ansehen, vllt. wird auch das Logo im Header blau.
Allerdings denke ich, dass c0re im Gegensatz zu Aussagen wie


> ich hasse diese 0815 clanpages


deutlich konstruktiver ist. 

Und nochmal gleich an c0re, was gefällt dir am Farbstil nicht? Ist die Kombination der Farben unpassend oder gefallen dir die Farben einfach nicht?


@willy
Definiere mal bitte, was für dich eine 0815-Clanpage ist. Und was für dich eine gute Clanpage ist, danach darfst du meinen Entwurf dann gerne kontstruktiv kritisieren. Aber mit einem "Mag ich nicht!" ist mir leider nicht geholfen...

MfG Dark Hunter


----------



## gdfan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Sieht doch sehr gut aus
Schon Strukturiert und übersichtlich


----------



## willy (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

ich habe schon so viele clanpages gesehen, 95% von allen, sind wie deine, links navigation, oben header, mitte menü, rechts wars etc...
bei dir ist alles etwas anders struckturiert, aber das system ist das gleiche...
versuch mal ne page mit wordpress zu machen (macht man normalerweise blogs damit) sieht sau geil aus
beispiel:

RedCell Gaming
http://www.tx-gaming.net/

es ist einfach was neues und wirkt interessanter als dieses 0815 muster


----------



## Dark Hunter (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Ich halte beide Pages nicht für besondere Seiten, die aus der Menge herrausstechen, und die erste funktioniert außerdem nicht vernünfitg, befindet sich aber anscheinend auch noch im Aufbau. Vermutlich gerade weil sie ein Blog-CMS verwenden, es gibt inzwischen so viele Blogs, die alle gleich aussehen... Und auch hier ist es natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung, fühl dich also nicht gleich persönlich angegriffen.

Es gibt auch einen ganz simplen Grund, weshalb man eine Seite genau so strukturiert: Die wichtigen Dinge müssen im Vordergrund stehen, das sind eben die letzten Wars, News und immer sehr wichtig sind auch die Sponsoren sowie Partner. Das kann man sicher auch mti Wordpress irgendwie realisieren, aber dann kann ich auch gleich eine ganz eigenes CMS schaffen, das ist aber nicht mein Ziel.
Genau aus dem Grund gibt es einige CMS, die genau für Clanpages oder auch eben Blogs sind. 
Mir persönlich und vielen anderen gefallen solche Pakete besser. Denn ich möchte lieber Forum, War-Module, PM-Module, natürlich auch die Squadmodule und vieles mehr in einem Paket haben und nicht hundert Mal daran rumbasteln, bis es passt.
Wordpress ist halt, wie du bereits sagtest, für Blogs.


----------



## willy (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

was wem gefällt ist ansichtsache, ich sag ja nicht, dass das schlecht aussieht, es sieht schon ziemlich gut aus (hebt sich von den anderen 0815 pages ab) aber es nervt einfach, dass so ziemlich jeder clan das so hat... villt setzt du dich mal mit wordpress auseinander, wenn du das beendet hast, und stellst es dann hier mal vor, würde mich freuen 


nochn vorschlag wäre joomla...


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



Dark Hunter schrieb:


> Ich halte beide Pages nicht für besondere Seiten, die aus der Menge herrausstechen, und die erste funktioniert außerdem nicht vernünfitg, befindet sich aber anscheinend auch noch im Aufbau. Vermutlich gerade weil sie ein Blog-CMS verwenden, es gibt inzwischen so viele Blogs, die alle gleich aussehen... Und auch hier ist es natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung, fühl dich also nicht gleich persönlich angegriffen.
> 
> Es gibt auch einen ganz simplen Grund, weshalb man eine Seite genau so strukturiert: Die wichtigen Dinge müssen im Vordergrund stehen, das sind eben die letzten Wars, News und immer sehr wichtig sind auch die Sponsoren sowie Partner. Das kann man sicher auch mti Wordpress irgendwie realisieren, aber dann kann ich auch gleich eine ganz eigenes CMS schaffen, das ist aber nicht mein Ziel.
> Genau aus dem Grund gibt es einige CMS, die genau für Clanpages oder auch eben Blogs sind.
> ...





			
				Willy schrieb:
			
		

> was wem gefällt ist ansichtsache, ich sag ja nicht, dass das schlecht aussieht, es sieht schon ziemlich gut aus (hebt sich von den anderen 0815 pages ab) aber es nervt einfach, dass so ziemlich jeder clan das so hat... villt setzt du dich mal mit wordpress auseinander, wenn du das beendet hast, und stellst es dann hier mal vor, würde mich freuen
> 
> 
> nochn vorschlag wäre joomla...



Muss erlich sagen habs mir grad mal kurz angeschaut mit dem Blog ich find das echt ganz witzig, die erste seite war zwar noch im bau aber sie sah schon verdammt gut aus. Soetwas sieht echt Interessant aus.


----------



## willy (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

genau solche antworten hatte ich schon tausende gehört...denn es ist was neues, es ist interessant, es springt einem ins auge, deshalb empfehle ich dir, dich mal mit wordpress auseinander zu setzen, denn ich selbst kenn die möglichkeiten nicht so, denn die erste page(redcellgaming) hat mein clanleader gemacht, die andere ein befreundeter clan (die immer ideen von uns klauen  ), thx @ justin


----------



## Dark Hunter (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Jap, so ist es, Geschmackssache. 
Ich werde mir das sicher mal anschauen, aber eher weil ich es für eine private Website nutzen könnte. Für eine Clanpage halte ich es halt für ungeeignet. 

Joomla ist auch ein CMS, das aber auch nicht ganz ins Konzept passt. Es ist auch soweit ich weiß eher auf private Pages zugeschnitten, was man daraus macht, bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.

MfG Dark Hunter


----------



## c0re (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



Dark Hunter schrieb:


> Und nochmal gleich an c0re, was gefällt dir am Farbstil nicht? Ist die Kombination der Farben unpassend oder gefallen dir die Farben einfach nicht?
> r



Sorry, 
ich hab mich wohl ein bisschen zu kurz gefasst 

Also hier meine vollständige Rewiew:
*Erster Eindruck:

*Es wirkt auf mich sehr schön Strukturiert. Auf unnötigen Schnickschnack wurde verzichtet und die Überschriften heben sich gut hervor, sodass alles sofort zu finden ist. 

*
Header:*

Ist ja noch nicht wirklich ein Header vorhanden . Ich würde trotzdem gerne eine die ein oder andere Empfehlung bezüglich der Gestaltung loswerden.

Ich würde die Helligkeit des Headers minimal über der des restlichen Design ansiedeln und ihn nicht *ZU* aufwendig gestalten. Ein komplexer Header würde meiner Meinung nach zu sehr vom Rest ablenken. Er muss praktisch mit dem Rest verlaufen/verschmilzen und sich aber doch mit Hilfe ganz feiner grafischen Mittel vom Background distanzieren. 

(Meine persönliche Meinung dazu )

*
Navi:

*Da gib's nich viel zu sagen. Die Art der Navi ist sicherlich Gescmackssache. Sie erfüllt hier aber wohl ihren Zweck und passt gut zum Rest.

*Game-buttons/Squad-logos*:

Farblich eher nicht so passend. Ein einheitlicher Stil wäre hier angebracht. Mit den Farben werden die Buttons nämlich zu ungewollten Eye-catchern, denn man achtet sofort auf diese (..recht "unwichtigen"...) Grafiken.

*Forum-/Clanwar-/News-Box:

*Denen hast du zu viel Platz gegönnt. Es bleibt ganz offensichtlich zu wenig Platz für wichtigere Infos. Besonders die Breite fällt hier negativ auf.
*

(zusammenfassung)Gestaltung/Übersichlichkeit:*

Wie ich bereits in der Einleitung erwähnt habe, wirkt das Desgin auf mich sehr schön Strukturiert und durchdacht. Den Spruch "Weniger ist mehr" hast du beim designen anscheinend sehr beherzigt. Dennoch hätte ich den Hintergrund ein ganz kleines bisschen mehr vom Vordergrund abgesetzt. Ausserdem Hätte ich den "Latest-News"-Kasten an die linke Seite gemacht anstatt über dem Feld für den Inhalt... aber das ist eher eine Detailschwäche . Ich persönich hätte das Design wohl kaum besser gestalten können .



_Meine Wertung:_ *8.9/10*

Wenn du noch mehr Feedback haben möchtest, einfach sagen 

ps.: Leider ist die Seite ja noch nicht online. Ich hätte sie gern mal in Aktion gesehen 

Dann hätte ich mir auch ein Bild vom Code und von der Funktionalität machen können.



_wer rechdschraibvehler vinded, darf ßie behalden._^^


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Ich finde den Entwurf ganz gut. Klar, ist nichts Neues in der welt der clanseiten, ich finde aber die beiden Biespiele von Willy auch nicht so prickelnd, da sieht man gleich dass es eigentlich auf einem Blog basiert, und Block haben einfach einen anderen "Flow", was angezeigte Informationen angeht. Von einem Portal erwarte ich eigentlich auch etwas Statik, und die Wordpress templates sind halt imho für kontinuierlich ändernde Beiträge gedacht.
Naja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. 

Mit was würdest du die Seite den umsetzen wollen? Designentwurf, damit fängt man an, aber der nächste Schritt wäre dann ja, daraus ein Template für ein CMS zu machen, damit Leute Newsbeiträge schreiben können. Forum reinhängen, Kalender für Events usw.
Schon was ins Auge gefasst, bezgl. CMS? Joomla wirkt vielleicht etwas kitschig, soll aber ganz gut sein. Drupal ist auch recht populär, auch bei kommerziellen Seiten. Ich habe mal was mit Typo3 gemacht. Sehr mächtig, aber stellenweise auch nicht ganz einfach anzupassen mit seinen unzähligen Einstellungen. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, was man braucht, nicht jedes CMS bietet z.B. Benutzergruppen oder einzelne Dateifreigaben für User an.


----------



## Dark Hunter (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

@ c0re
Das war doch jetzt mal schön ausführlich und konstruktiv, mit der Basis kann ich sicher noch etwas verbessern!  

@ Adrenalize
Geplant ist Dev!L'z Clanportal. Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal die Testseite angesehen, die Funktionen haben mich überzeugt, wenn man das mal mit Webspell vergleicht, das ziemlich verbuggt ist und auch sonst doch eher speziell im Adminbereich sehr funktionsarm ist. Wenn jemand einen Geheimtipp hat, immer her damit.


----------



## c0re (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Möglicherweise eine Alternative zu Webspell: ilch.de


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Wow, wusste nicht dass es eine eigene CMS-lösung für Clanseiten gibt. Das ist natürlich dann von Vorteil.


----------



## Dark Hunter (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wow, wusste nicht dass es eine eigene CMS-lösung für Clanseiten gibt. Das ist natürlich dann von Vorteil.


Es gibt massig, aber die meisten sind nicht so gut, DZCP überzeugt mich da am meisten.

@ c0re
Webspell wird ja auch defintiv nicht genommen! Ilch gefällt mir nicht so gut, ich empfehle da eher mal, DZCP zu testen:
deV!L`z ClanPortal - Demo - News

Der einzige Nachteil an DZCP ist, dass man immer ein kleine Werbezeile am Ende der Seite hat. Allerdings steht da nur, dass es "powered by Codeking" ist. Und wenn man damit nicht leben kann, dann kauft man eben für 39€ eine Lizenz, das ist meiner Meinung nach absolut fair.


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

HKL ClanPage
de-luxx


und ich kenn noch viele mehr, die genau das gleiche benutzen 


das erste hat mir dabei 10 mal besser gefallen (also, dein erster entwurf)


----------



## Dark Hunter (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



willy schrieb:


> HKL ClanPage
> de-luxx
> 
> 
> ...


Der Link, den ich reingesetzt habe, verweist nur auf eine Demopage des CMS'. Da kann man die Funktionen testen. Der hat nichts mit meiner Page zu tun, nur dass das CMS später eingesetzt wird. Das Design soll natürlich das geplante werden!


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

dann bin ich aber froh...hatte schon fast angst (schon von ganz anfang) dass du auf diesen scheiß für faule setzt :S


----------



## Dark Hunter (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



willy schrieb:


> dann bin ich aber froh...hatte schon fast angst (schon von ganz anfang) dass du auf diesen scheiß für faule setzt :S


Nun ja, ich arbeite nun seit über 3 Monaten am Entwurf(!), da ist es wohl keine Faulheit mehr (eher ist das Problem, dass ich nur zwischendurch mal ne kreative Phase hab ). 
Aber nur für faule Leute sind Free Templates nun nicht, denn es gibt genug Leute, die können kein HTML und noch weniger CSS oder dergleichen, da bieten sich fertige Lösungen dann doch an.


----------



## Dark Hunter (10. März 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Lang ist er her, aber es gibt jetzt dennoch mal wieder ein Update.
Ich hab den größten Teil jetzt gecodet, ist laut Validator zu 100% valide.
Distortion :: Welcome to Distortion.de

Über den Header darf man noch lachen, das ist noch ein Platzhalter. 
Verbesserungsvorschläge (besonders beim Code) sind erwünscht, beim eigentlichen Design werde ich nichts mehr großartig ändern. Aber noch könnt ihr Anregungen geben, vielleicht ist ja doch noch 'ne großartige Idee dabei!

MfG Dark Hunter


----------



## DerPater (11. März 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

schaut erstmal ganz gut aus, soweit.
ich finde, dass es ein bisschen an Farbe fehlt, sieht ein bisschen bedrueckend aus. zwischen den einzelnen Zeilen ein bisschen mehr abstand, schrift groesser.
Die Navigation darf ruhig ein bisschen mehr rausstechen.
Sonst zum Code, inline Stylesheets sind nicht sehr praktisch, bei einer aenderung muss man jede einzelne Seite aendern.
und die div-suppe bitte ein bisschen aufloesen, auch wenns nur ne Clan-Seite ist. dazulernen sollte man immer. so, des wars mal von meiner seite 

gruss derpater


----------



## gdfan (11. März 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Sorry aber das ist nix valide Wenn du firefox nutzt kannst du die den html validater Addon nutzen, da siehtst du was noch nicht valide ist. Aber sonst siehts doch schon gut aus


----------



## Dark Hunter (11. März 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

@DerPate
Inwiefern soll ich die "Div-Suppe" auflösen? Weniger Div's verwenden?

@gdfan
Laut http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fdarkhunter.pytalhost.com%2Fpreview%2F&charset=(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0 ist die Seite valide. Ich hab das Addon nicht, allerdings vermute ich dem Namen nach, dass es nur nach HTML validiert, ich verwenden allerdings XHTML.


----------



## gdfan (12. März 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Es war auch keine Fehler in der Seiter sondern im Frame. Mir gefällt die Seite immer besser
Btw: Das addon kann auch xhtml überprüfen


----------



## Dark Hunter (12. März 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Danke! Ich hab mir das Addon auch gleich mal runtergeladen, ist ja doch recht praktisch! Dafür auch nochmal danke!


----------



## Dark Hunter (16. April 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Schon wieder ist ein wenig Zeit vergangen, nun ist die Page aber so gut wie fertig. Ich hab nun doch nicht auf DZCP gesetzt, da ich damit nicht zufrieden war. Es kommt stattdessen Clansphere zum Einsatz, kann ich wirklich jedem nur empfehlen, zudem ist es sogar XHTML-valide! Eine Beta-Version könnt ihr euch hier angucken:
Distortion :: Welcome to Distortion.de

Sagt mit bitte, was ihr davon haltet, bin über konstruktive Kritik immer dankbar.


----------



## gdfan (16. April 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Ich finde die Seite ganz gut nur solltest du sie wo anders hochladen denn die Werbung nervt und so ist die Seite schnarch langsam. Aber die Seite an sich gefällt mir gut


----------



## Dark Hunter (16. April 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Danke! Vorerst bleibt die Seite aber erstmal auf Pytal gehostet, noch weiß auch kaum ein Mitglied des Clans, dass die Seite schon existiert. Soll auch noch keiner, damit ich vorher alle Fehler beseitigen kann. 
Wenn die Seite dann offiziell online geht, dann werde ich entweder 3€ im Monat bei Pytal bezahlen (1€ Werbefreiheit, 2€ fürs Hosten auf einem Premium-Server) oder die Seite wird woanders gehostet.


----------



## FoXXie (16. April 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Sehr schön,hätte keine Ideen mehr^^
Nurnoch Content und go^^


----------



## Dark Hunter (16. April 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Danke 

Off Topic:
Irgendwie fehlen hier die DeviantArt-Smileys... Kennt die zufällig jemand?


----------



## Dark Hunter (19. April 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Hat sonst niemand eine Idee, was man noch verbessern könnte?


----------



## gettohomie (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Wenn du Banner brauchst kannst du unsere LOGO von unserer Page nehmen


----------



## Dark Hunter (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*

Die Website ist nun "offiziell" online! Die letzten Bugs wurden hoffentlich alle entfernt... 
Wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr sie ja mal besuchen gehen, vielleicht möchte ja auch der ein oder andere beitreten?

Link: Distortion :: Welcome to Distortion.de 
@gettohomie
Inwiefern sollte ich denn Banner von eurer Website benutzen?

MfG Jannick

PS.: Danke nochmal an alle, die Tipps bzw. ihr Meinung abgegeben haben.


----------



## gettohomie (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



Dark Hunter schrieb:


> Die Website ist nun "offiziell" online! Die letzten Bugs wurden hoffentlich alle entfernt...
> Wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr sie ja mal besuchen gehen, vielleicht möchte ja auch der ein oder andere beitreten?
> 
> Link: Distortion :: Welcome to Distortion.de
> ...


 
Page funzt nicht . (Zugriff verweigert) 

du kannst unseren nehmen als Werbung oder als Partner wenn du zu viel platz hast
nehmen auch einen von euch auf unsere


----------



## Dark Hunter (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Clanpage Entwurf - benötige Verbesserungsvorschläge!*



gettohomie schrieb:


> Page funzt nicht . (Zugriff verweigert)
> 
> du kannst unseren nehmen als Werbung oder als Partner wenn du zu viel platz hast
> nehmen auch einen von euch auf unsere


1. Gestern waren Wartungsarbeiten beim Hoster.  Heute geht wieder alles!
2. Das Banner können wir gerne tauschen, ich meld mich nochmal per PN bei dir.


----------

